# Atlanta Repticon, Saturday 30th



## dendro-dude (Jan 25, 2010)

I will be attending the repticon this saturday to get my darts! I'm very excited
Repticon Atlanta Main Page


----------



## divingne1 (Mar 21, 2008)

If my husband is going to force me to paint, I will not be going.


----------



## bgmike64 (Mar 16, 2008)

Hey, so how was Repticon? Did they have a good selection of PDF's?

Hi Candy, so is your collection expanding or did u cut down? The wife is still on me about space...


----------



## divingne1 (Mar 21, 2008)

My collection is status quo right now..once we get the basement going, the collection will grow. 

Hope all is well Mike.


----------



## bgmike64 (Mar 16, 2008)

You know how it goes with me, always fighting for tank space. The wife always wins, yada yada......


----------



## divingne1 (Mar 21, 2008)

I see you got some veraderos? Very nice!!! You should post pics !!


----------



## dendro-dude (Jan 25, 2010)

i forgot about this....  Anyway, the show had LOTS of more amphibians than the '09 show. lots of RETFS, fire salamanders, pacmans, fbts, mossy tree frogs, amazon milks, and underthecanopyfarms was there with a pair ot powder blue tincts (which i bought) quite a few adult and froglet azureus, soem alanis tincts, 3 auratus that sold right away (which i did not get to see) a few leucs and a P. terrbilis "yellow" and there was another guy with darts leucs and azuerus, 
nice show, great people and great frogs! going again in july

Mike- mind if i ask why your wife is making you get rid of your frogs?


----------

